# 189 visa & form 80



## rit (Mar 31, 2013)

I have applied for onshore GSM 189 VISA on March 7 with 70 points and waiting for CO. I have uploaded all the required documents (PCC's, Medicals, employment, education etc). Please advice me if I need to complete and upload the form 80 ?
It does not come up on suggested documents on immi website, please advice.
Thank you
Rit


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

rit said:


> I have applied for onshore GSM 189 VISA on March 7 with 70 points and waiting for CO. I have uploaded all the required documents (PCC's, Medicals, employment, education etc). Please advice me if I need to complete and upload the form 80 ?
> It does not come up on suggested documents on immi website, please advice.
> Thank you
> Rit


I would say there is no harm in uploading form 80 before CO ask for it.
In my case, I have upload before my CO asked for it.

I also seen in some cases CO might ask for and some cases CO hasn't...


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

rit said:


> I have applied for onshore GSM 189 VISA on March 7 with 70 points and waiting for CO. I have uploaded all the required documents (PCC's, Medicals, employment, education etc). Please advice me if I need to complete and upload the form 80 ?
> It does not come up on suggested documents on immi website, please advice.
> Thank you
> Rit


If you have traveled using your passport abroad, then you will definitely be required to fill form 80. 

If you have not then you most probably would not need it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

karansuper said:


> If you have traveled using your passport abroad, then you will definitely be required to fill form 80.
> 
> If you have not then you most probably would not need it.


There's no such condition I have seen on this.
It basically depends on CO.
But its suggested to do that prior to CO is assigned as it saved quite a lot of time which in turn later might increase as CO would not get back to your case as soon as you mail him filled form 80. So better do it now!


----------



## rit (Mar 31, 2013)

superm said:


> There's no such condition I have seen on this.
> It basically depends on CO.
> But its suggested to do that prior to CO is assigned as it saved quite a lot of time which in turn later might increase as CO would not get back to your case as soon as you mail him filled form 80. So better do it now!


Thank you superm and antonyvkj. 
Any other forms I need to complete in addition to form 80 ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thr's another 1221 - but that is very rarely asked. And its kind of subset of 80 - so if you have that up already co should not be asking for that.


----------



## vinnie88 (Mar 22, 2013)

superm said:


> thr's another 1221 - but that is very rarely asked. And its kind of subset of 80 - so if you have that up already co should not be asking for that.


Hi Superm,

I have a question regarding form 1221. I was actually asked by my CO to submit form 80 and form 1221 along with a couple of other documents. After 2 weeks of submittion, she emailed me ( sometime in March ) saying , 

" Thank you for submitting the requested documents. I confirm all docs have been received and your application is undergoing mandatory checking " 

My question is, does this mean I have gone through lengthy security checks? Do case officers usually clarify it directly by saying " security check, external agency, etc " ? Im a bit confused. 

please advise, 
thx


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> I have a question regarding form 1221. I was actually asked by my CO to submit form 80 and form 1221 along with a couple of other documents. After 2 weeks of submittion, she emailed me ( sometime in March ) saying ,
> 
> ...


I don't think s/he meant security check as these checks are not 'mandatory' - which was s/he mentioned.
You can just drop a mail to CO in few days asking politely if any more documents are required!


----------



## vinnie88 (Mar 22, 2013)

superm said:


> I don't think s/he meant security check as these checks are not 'mandatory' - which was s/he mentioned.
> You can just drop a mail to CO in few days asking politely if any more documents are required!


Thanks for your response. Yeah I really hope she didnt meant SC. I lodged my application in Dec 16 and im with team 34 brisbane. Not sure why it has taken much longer than some other applicants to get assessed. 

I will wait for a couple of weeks and If i dont hear anything i will drop her an email.

cheers,


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

What is the evidence type I should select for uploading Form 80?

Thanks!
Mohsin


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the evidence type I should select for uploading Form 80?
> 
> ...


Under Character Reference.


----------



## danish160 (Mar 22, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Under Character Reference.


This is great. I had the same question. Thanks.


----------



## copper1 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Form 1221*

Hi Guys,

I am still awaiting my CO. Thought of filling up the Form 80 meanwhile. However, I cannot find the Form 1221. Could you please help me locate that.

Thanks.


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey All.. 

I have got some queries in regards to Form 80..

Q.4 Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? If No, write the number of the document used to enter Australia? I believe the question is wrong. I never traveled to Australia. Therefore in case I say NO, the travel document number used to enter becomes an irrelevant question. How should I answer this.

Q.20 & Q.21 Address in Australia where you can be contacted & Contact Telephone Number in Australia? As I am not sure of where I am gonna stay initially as I will be traveling for the first time; I won't be able to answer these. They have mentioned question 21 to be optional (if known) but not Q20. Are these of much importance..?


(Q.51g, Q.52g & Q.53g) Is the parent/sibling currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country? If yes, then which country? How do they have this Citizenship? Since when do they have it and till when? My parents and a sibling are citizens of India by birth. What should be the answer.

Can someone throw some light on the above asked questions..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

*DUI and form 80*

Hi,
We have been following expat forum for awhile now...

We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
My husband is the primary applicant.

My question is, my husband has a first offense DUI (misdemeanor) from USA where he love for 5 years. From what I have read everywhere and from our agent, we just need to declare it. So we are. Now when I full the form 80 do I declare the same that my husband is declaring in question 57 or do I treat the question as applying only to me. Our consultant says I shouldn't declare that my husband has a conviction on my form 80. But am skeptical... Any thoughts???


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

HMalhotra said:


> Hey All..
> 
> I have got some queries in regards to Form 80..
> 
> ...


Even I would like to know the answer of these questions. Help please.


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

superm said:


> I don't think s/he meant security check as these checks are not 'mandatory' - which was s/he mentioned.
> You can just drop a mail to CO in few days asking politely if any more documents are required!


Hi Guys

I just wanted some help with this form 80. I applied in Feb 16 for 190 sub class and with all documents except medicals and form 80 etc...

I got mail from the CO for additional documents request in March 16 which mentioned just the medicals, now I have submitted the medicals on 25th March and status on my immi account says "Health Clearance provided...."

So should I still attach form 80 because I just don't want any further delays...

Any inputs will be appreciated!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted some help with this form 80. I applied in Feb 16 for 190 sub class and with all documents except medicals and form 80 etc...
> 
> ...


hey, i have the exact same case. I was just asked for the medical and nothing else. I am also confused as to if i must attach form 80 and 1221 or not (as they were not requested) 

Also, what did you do, did you upload them ? were you asked for them ? 

Please provide your valuable feedback  
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello_mate said:


> hey, i have the exact same case. I was just asked for the medical and nothing else. I am also confused as to if i must attach form 80 and 1221 or not (as they were not requested)
> 
> Also, what did you do, did you upload them ? were you asked for them ?
> 
> ...


It is advisable to fill and upload the form 80 and form 1221 to acoid further delays to your cases. 

If you go through the revised checklist form 80 and form 1221 have made place for it to be added. 

Further DIBP website also suggests that for quicker visa decision it is recommended that the applicant fills and uploads these forms.


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> It is advisable to fill and upload the form 80 and form 1221 to acoid further delays to your cases.
> 
> If you go through the revised checklist form 80 and form 1221 have made place for it to be added.
> 
> Further DIBP website also suggests that for quicker visa decision it is recommended that the applicant fills and uploads these forms.


thanks for the info. I will fill out the hefty details this weekend and upload it on monday.


----------



## CyberWiz (Sep 9, 2016)

I am trying to fill up my countries traveled in Form 80.

Apparently, I already lost my old passport and I do not have anyway to have sort of a reference. I do have approximate months and year. I also do not have any online reference like old emails or online booking (because during those time I go directly to the travel agency to buy tickets and they provide printed tickets already and my old email is also long gone).

Please advise if you guys have any experience on such situation.


----------

